# Buying Worldmark questions



## Railman83 (Aug 19, 2018)

Im thinking I want enough to do a one bedroom June and July (7-8 weeks) every other year.  Mainly in the area bounded by Whistler to North, Yellowstone to East and perhaps as far South as Bass Lake.   Not terribly interested in the S Cal, AZ, NV or really in the big cities or areas covered by club Wyndham.

I’m thinking that most two br in my list are 8-10k so ownership of 20k ought to cover 8 weeks every other year ; two years of points for 40k and rent 40k.

I would be driving distance flexible if something in inventory special or even RCI came up, but not counting on that.

Thoughts?


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 19, 2018)

That will work. If that's your plan I'd probably buy 30k. It gives you more flexibility to stay in higher credit resorts if you want, or resorts with no 1 bedrooms. Plus, you aren't dependant on getting rental credits the second year, which could be an issue as much of what you're talking about booking might need to be 13 month reservations. 

Plus, you get an extra HK per year, which will help keep ongoing costs down. 

Alternatively, 20k plus using other options (ie Monday madness) might give you similar flexibility.


----------

